# The Blarney Stone



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

This is the new version of the Blarney stone in Ireland LOL my JRT Blarney sitting on a stone


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Too funny. I truly love his name!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Blarney is looking very proud sat on his stone.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Too funny. I truly love his name!


Thats where he was found so they used that as his name


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Makes me want to kiss him !!! XXXX


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a little character he is !!! and he's looking good too. Hope he got a splash of guinness for posing for you


----------



## GoBigRed (Jan 24, 2012)

I've kissed the Blarney Stone and I would give Blarney kisses as well.  Cute pic!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Blarney is such a cute guy, so fitting his picture was taken sitting on his name sake.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Blarney is such a cute guy, so fitting his picture was taken sitting on his name sake.


Thanks he sure loved his holiday and he is a great little guy now


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Blarney certainly looks pleased on his stone:smooch:

I grew up a few miles from the University of Notre Dame in northern Indiana, this is their version .......It is rather unimpressive compared to your Blarney's...!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

AlanK said:


> Blarney certainly looks pleased on his stone:smooch:
> 
> I grew up a few miles from the University of Notre Dame in northern Indiana, this is their version .......It is rather unimpressive compared to your Blarney's...!!


Made me smile


----------



## GoBigRed (Jan 24, 2012)

I had no idea other places had stones that they called "blarney stone".  Geez, you mean I hung over backwards at the top of a castle to kiss one and could've just went to Notre Dame?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That little boy is cute, cute, cute.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> That little boy is cute, cute, cute.


Thanks Tersa he has come a long way such a good dog now not like the early days of been a thug.


----------

